# GuHong inconsistent performance?



## KobaltKour (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey guys,
I've had a GuHong V1 for about a month now that I lube with CRC 808.
It's a great cube, however I notice that it's performance seems inconsistent. 

For example:
Let's say I lubricate the cube at 1pm, I find it is very gummy and slow until about 5. At 5pm, it suddenly becomes godly, it glides, its fast but controllable and I get zero lock ups. This usually lasts the rest of the night. When I wake up the next day, the cube is slow and gummy again. By the middle of the day, it goes back into it's godly mode. But by the end of the day, it feels fast, but uncontrollable and dry (as if the lubricant has worn off after a day). After that I usually relubricate it the next day and the cycle repeats. 

Does this happen to anyone else? I find it very strange. I'm fairly new to cubing and I average about 30 seconds, so it may just be me.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 12, 2012)

You shouldn't need to lube your cube every day. The difference is probably due to applying new lube, and the feeling changing as it starts to dry up some, or something like that. I haven't lubed my guhong in MONTHS and it feels amazing. Just give it a chance for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 12, 2012)

Lubes are supposed to dry out. I suggest just opening up your cube and wiping it out; it sounds like there is a ton of the stuff in there now. Then give it a try and see if you like it. But remember, just because you can't see wet lubricant in there doesn't mean it's not lubricated.


----------



## KobaltKour (Jun 12, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Lubes are supposed to dry out. I suggest just opening up your cube and wiping it out; it sounds like there is a ton of the stuff in there now. Then give it a try and see if you like it. But remember, just because you can't see wet lubricant in there doesn't mean it's not lubricated.



It's currently in godly mode, but I'll try wiping it out if it becomes gummy again.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 12, 2012)

i finnd that 808 makes the cube gumed up at first then it gets good after a while at least with v-cibes and lubing your cube everyday isn't a good idea


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thats is why i use the f2 cube, once it is good it stays like that for a long time.


----------



## Eazoon (Jun 12, 2012)

The temperature acctually effects the lube. When its cold the lube thickens, when its hot it becomes silky. What temperature is it at 1 and what temp a 5?


----------



## aznanimedude (Jun 12, 2012)

that's happened to me before when i lubed my guhong v1 with silicone lubricant and then didn't use it for awhile, it got a bit gummy but working it, i guess the lubricant gummed up or something and when i used it alot it felt alot nicer, and so i just kept using it and it never really felt horrible again, might just be something like that happened when you were lubing too.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jun 12, 2012)

It's funny that you mention this because I also started noticing differences in my Guhong V1. No other cube I own varies this much. I can't find a rhyme or reason, but sometimes when I pick it up, it's noticeably slower or faster than before.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

Perhaps just use Lubix/Lubicle/Traxxas/etc. instead of CRC?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 12, 2012)

I find this with my main, guhong as well. But I find the huge difference in feel is in my fingers or at least that's what I think. If my cube feels dry or unable to turn fast I give my hands a little bath, do some 2x2 and it's good to go again.
Also, you say your godly time for your cube is sorta after midday ish. 
I find the best time for cubing is just before my afternoon sleepy feeling, about 2:30. Perhaps it's to do with the cuber, not the cube?

Idunno, just a thought. Maybe it's not the cube.


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 13, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Perhaps just use Lubix/Lubicle/Traxxas/etc. instead of CRC?


^
Personally, I've never had any success with CRC on Dayan cubes. I tried it on my Guhong, and although it did make it pretty good for a couple months, I had to clean it out after that. Then, I resprayed it with CRC, and this cycle went on for about 6 months, until it finally "died". It was really hard corner cutting, and it popped easily even when I set it to a pretty tight tension. 
Now, I only use CRC on other 3x3s and big cubes. I never had any problems with my Alpha 5, Shengshou 4x4 v3, etc.


----------



## KobaltKour (Jun 13, 2012)

tx789 said:


> i finnd that 808 makes the cube gumed up at first then it gets good after a while at least with v-cibes and lubing your cube everyday isn't a good idea



Yes I agree, I'm going to try stop lubricating it for a while, it has been working well for the last day.



Eazoon said:


> The temperature acctually effects the lube. When its cold the lube thickens, when its hot it becomes silky. What temperature is it at 1 and what temp a 5?



It's a possibility, it's winter in Australia so we have our heater on at 5 when it becomes colder outside (but obviously hotter inside now). 



Ninja Storm said:


> Perhaps just use Lubix/Lubicle/Traxxas/etc. instead of CRC?



I would use Lubix if I could, but unfortunately it's fairly difficult to get it down to Australia. I have no idea where to find Traxxas here either 



5BLD said:


> I find this with my main, guhong as well. But I find the huge difference in feel is in my fingers or at least that's what I think. If my cube feels dry or unable to turn fast I give my hands a little bath, do some 2x2 and it's good to go again.
> Also, you say your godly time for your cube is sorta after midday ish.
> I find the best time for cubing is just before my afternoon sleepy feeling, about 2:30. Perhaps it's to do with the cuber, not the cube?
> 
> Idunno, just a thought. Maybe it's not the cube.



This is possible, but I swear it becomes very gummy in the morning. However, it may just be that my fingers are slow then.



BlackStahli said:


> ^
> Personally, I've never had any success with CRC on Dayan cubes. I tried it on my Guhong, and although it did make it pretty good for a couple months, I had to clean it out after that. Then, I resprayed it with CRC, and this cycle went on for about 6 months, until it finally "died". It was really hard corner cutting, and it popped easily even when I set it to a pretty tight tension.
> Now, I only use CRC on other 3x3s and big cubes. I never had any problems with my Alpha 5, Shengshou 4x4 v3, etc.



Hopefully my Guhong stays good for a year, I'll see if I can find Traxxas somewhere in Australia. How do I tell and what is happening when a cube 'dies'?


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 13, 2012)

KobaltKour said:


> I would use Lubix if I could, but unfortunately it's fairly difficult to get it down to Australia. I have no idea where to find Traxxas here either



You can find Traxxas on Amazon. I dunno about in Australia, but Traxxas is always available on Amazon for like under 15 USD. If you can't find it on Amazon, try a local hobby or RC shop. They should have those.

Off topic: Damn. You have sub-30 averages and a 20.xx PB, yet you joined last month. How'd you get so fast so quickly? It took me twice as long to get sub-30 D:


----------



## KobaltKour (Jun 13, 2012)

BlackStahli said:


> You can find Traxxas on Amazon. I dunno about in Australia, but Traxxas is always available on Amazon for like under 15 USD. If you can't find it on Amazon, try a local hobby or RC shop. They should have those.
> 
> Off topic: Damn. You have sub-30 averages and a 20.xx PB, yet you joined last month. How'd you get so fast so quickly? It took me twice as long to get sub-30 D:



Haha, I just learned the Fridrich method quickly. I'm not progressing that quickly now because I have no quicker methods to learn. I need to learn to look ahead more effectively in F2L.


----------



## drogg (Jun 13, 2012)

Kobaltkour I was previously living in Aus. You can buy lubix lube off the net. Does take around 10 days to arrive though.


----------



## KobaltKour (Jun 13, 2012)

BlackStahli said:


> You can find Traxxas on Amazon. I dunno about in Australia, but Traxxas is always available on Amazon for like under 15 USD. If you can't find it on Amazon, try a local hobby or RC shop. They should have those.
> 
> Off topic: Damn. You have sub-30 averages and a 20.xx PB, yet you joined last month. How'd you get so fast so quickly? It took me twice as long to get sub-30 D:



Haha, I just learned Fridrich method quickly. Now I'm not progressing that quickly because I have no quicker methods to learn. I need to learn to look ahead more effectively in F2L.


----------



## TomWood (Jun 13, 2012)

cubenut99 said:


> Thats is why i use the f2 cube, once it is good it stays like that for a long time.



So true! I love my F-II for staying fast without adding any lube to it after the first time


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 14, 2012)

KobaltKour said:


> Hopefully my Guhong stays good for a year, I'll see if I can find Traxxas somewhere in Australia. How do I tell and what is happening when a cube 'dies'?


For me, it was when corner cutting required more force (like for a fresh Guhong, I could've cut line-to-line with little effort, but when it "died" it wouldn't even do that and at maybe like 3/4 cubie in it'd barely cut it) and when it started because ridiculously fast. This makes it resemble an eastsheen 4x4 in a way, since it'd be ridiculously fast and couldn't cut corners as well, so I'd end up locking up every 5 turns or something. That just might be me, since I haven't heard of this happening to anyone else.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 14, 2012)

Never had such an experience. You might also try tensioning your cube.


----------



## kocsenc (Jun 14, 2012)

I actually believe that its the time of the day. Back in the day when I lubed my cube with all sorts of stuff, I found that temperature was an issue. 

Is the cube being hit by sunlight by 5pm?, because heat sometimes makes some lubricants more liquid and hence make your cube godly, and overnight, the reverse happens.

Take in consideration changing lubricants, get Maru or lubix, worth changing, because the cube itself is physically impossible to change back and forth. 

Also, it may be that your possibly more tired or more concentrated at night, making your solves seem better and hence giving the credit to cube performance.


----------



## DrCube (Jun 26, 2012)

Well I never actually lubed my GuHong and it's awesome...

-DrCube


----------



## KukuhTrisna (Jul 8, 2012)

I lubed it with pure silicone oil. IMO, dont use the silicone spray too much (Sometimes it can melt ur cube). Use maru lube or lubix maybe


----------

